# Crystal River/Homosassa last couple trips down (picture heavy)



## Chris V

I figured some folks might want to see some other fishing options in case they get a wild hair and wanna hit the road for something different.

I've been down to Crystal River area a couple times over the last few weeks to see my fiancé, family and of course......fish!!!

Trip before last I got out for some night fishing in the creeks outside crystal river. there are zero lights out there but that just makes it more fun. Of course, I forgot my light to assist in picture taking so my pics suuuuucked, but I didn't care, the bite was awesome! Ended up busting several Snook up to 35", a lone 27" Red, a couple trout to 20" and some Mangrove Snapper. I only posted one pic of the big Snook because they are all quite terrible, but you get an idea of how black it was out there.

A couple mornings later, Danniella and I hit Fish Creek on the outside of the Ozello trail. beautiful place to fish and the tide was perfect, dropping fast and spiking a lot of Redfish movement. we found good groups of low to mid slot Reds and they were very hungry. Some of them hit lures I threw the second they hit the water. Twitchbaits and spinners were the ticket. Danniella and I released several and the weather was epic!

This past weekend was special. It's always fun to introduce someone to something new especially when they enjoy fishing as much as you do. My friend Doug made the trek down and joined me for three straight days of backwater battle. Doug is one of my snowbird customers and over the years we have become good fishing buddies. he had been wanting to come down for a while and hopefully score his first Snook. The first couple days were tough on him, but day three was the ticket. I drug him and my dad waaaaay back in there and Doug not only scored his first several Snook, but landed a beautiful fish that was well over slot. My dad also landed a couple nice ones. I felt pretty good myself, having pulled off "nature coast slams" all three days which consist of Snook, Redfish and Speckled Trout. I got a fat over-sized Snook myself on day two and many in the slot or under. The weather had ups and downs, but it was great to share the area.

here's some pics because I know you guys like that stuff.


----------



## Chris V

more...


----------



## Chris V

...and a few more


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

I bet a lot of those places you were fishing at there Chris a "greenhorn" could get lost in- anyone wanting to go better have some sort of electronics if you plan on going deep. I love it there (being my 2nd favorite place in Florida), and the inshore bite is "off the hook" quite nearly any time of year!


----------



## Chris V

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I bet a lot of those places you were fishing at there Chris a "greenhorn" could get lost in- anyone wanting to go better have some sort of electronics if you plan on going deep. I love it there (being my 2nd favorite place in Florida), and the inshore bite is "off the hook" quite nearly any time of year!


Yeah, you had to get in there deep to find the bigger fish and if you don't know where you're going, you will almost certainly get lost. I've been down there a ton of times and have learned those backwaters pretty well, but even I have to glance at the GPS every now and then.


----------



## captken

*Actually, you don't have to get very far off the "Beaten path."*

All you have to do is remember current, structure, gaps, and drop offs.

Of course, it helps to have a lot of time on the water. Snook, Tarpon, Redfish, Trout and Flounders are often in pure fresh water down here. 

If you want to catch Snook down here, just go Bass fishing. Leave out regular plastic worms and spinner baits and you should do fine although I have caught every fish I just listed on several different worms. I just prefer swim baits, jerk baits and Spook types. If you just gotta catch a snook, fish with a Sebile soft Magic Swimmer.

If I didn't still get "Care Packages" from several manufacturers, writers, sales reps, etc, I'd probably only fish with a Zara Spook or some sort of jig. I've received several big packages of Sebile lures in recent years and absolutely love the soft Magic Swimmer.

Another lure that is new to me is a sort of swirl tail worm that is specifically used as a trailer on a jig but I use it on a lightly weedless hook. The lure (worm) (swimbait) is from "WHOOP ASS BAITS" in Atlanta. The specific one I got is about 6" and is Chartreuse and chartreuse pearl. I guess one reason I like it is that I caught a 7-8# Snook on the first cast while standing on the dock where I launched. (last week) I caught 4-5 more on it that day under what I thought were gonna be bad conditions.

I'm not spending as much time on the water now days. Snook season opened today without me but My boat is hooked to my truck, ready to go in the morning. I have 4 rods each rigged with different sort plastic swim and jerk baits.

While I'm talking about worms: Many years ago I bet a client that I could catch a Sailfish on a Mann's Grape Jelly Worm. About 10 minutes later we had a knock down and hooked up on a White. After we got the lines in, a half dozen White Marlin were milling around behind the boat and one ate the Jelly worm. I handed the client my Ambassadeur 6000 with a Marlin attached and asked if a White was as good as a sailfish. Sometimes things just go right. I seldom had a half dozen of much of anything exciting milling around right at the transom.


----------



## Chris V

My normal "close" spots weren't producing and the tide Sunday and Monday was awful low. Tuesday I decided to go further and it produced so I was happy. 

You have waaaaaaay more time in there than I have of course, but I usually only have a couple days there to "piece" it together and the first two days told me to go further than normal.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Me too- I've gotten a little lazy and just had Captain Marrio take us, but I'm pretty sure our next trip I'll be bringing my boat again.
You know Cookie likes those live shrimp on her trout rod and Quantum Smoke. I usually have a pts30 with a DOA jerk or paddle tail... my "go to". Probably use a couple Rip n Slash next time too.


----------



## smooth move

nice. still have a snook on the bucket list. maybe this year.


----------



## Chris V

smooth move said:


> nice. still have a snook on the bucket list. maybe this year.


Cheap trips to be made along Florida's west coast. Very easily acquired "notch" in the belt.


----------



## bigrick

Are those oyster beds or rocks in the first picture? Looks like you could mess your boat up quick if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

bigrick said:


> Are those oyster beds or rocks in the first picture? Looks like you could mess your boat up quick if you don't know what you're doing.


Yes- and you better be 1- familiar with the area and channels... 2- tides and depths... and 3- some premium electronics with a good navigational software w satellite overlay helps! When we go there, I don't go anywhere I'm not already familiar with! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V

bigrick said:


> Are those oyster beds or rocks in the first picture? Looks like you could mess your boat up quick if you don't know what you're doing.


Both limestone and oyster. It's rough in there for sure!


----------



## Jason

Looks like an awesome trip....Ifin I go down there, I'll be calling on Ken!!! Snook, and then going south to get a Peacock are on the bucket list!


----------

